# you now, me later-a little graphic



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I find when my wife and I have sex she climaxes several times then thrusts me wildly till I come. My problem is that it is usually 5-7 minutes tops start to finish. She is not a big fan of foreplay. I mean it gets her going but , quickly wants to move to the main event as she says O’s without penetration don’t feel as good. In some ways we are both fortunate as there is never a problem for her to climax (actually a strong breaze could practically do it LOL). 

I have the ability to hold bad by varying the tempo etc. but she loves the feeling of me coming in her and after a few minutes she seems driven to be finished. I like the closeness that intercourse provides for us but, the way it goes makes it pretty unfulfiling for me. I like to be aroused, let the tension buildup etc. It makes the end result so much better. There are nights when I would prefer having intercourse and not climaxing and having her satisfy me orally later or whatever. This lack of variation and “quick nature of our encounters is not to my liking. I find that if I have too much foreplay at the beginning i don't last long and it is not as good for her. I think it would be fun to get her to climax first a few times without me cumming. then we could have some "post-play" and satisfy me on my timeline. Would this be OK with you ladies?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

yep.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

You could engage in some slow sex whereby you would bring her to several climaxes using oral/fingers/toys. Once she has a few orgasms, you could penetrate her with your c*ck, push it all the way in and hold it there while you rub her clit and flex your kegels. She should really get off on that, you can do it for as long as you please, then when you both are ready for you to get off, just finish with a few minutes of deep thrusting.

I don't get all the jackrabbit f*cking that so many people seem to do these days, must be a porn thing.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

If it all takes less than an hour... you are REALLY missing out!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

You need to tell your wife your feelings OR TAKE THE LEAD!!! Tell her you are leading the night and don't let her come, or do it however, set the tempo yourself so that it is slower, longer, closer.... I bet after the first time you will have her hooked. She is probably stuck in habit mode and feels like after you have been patient with her to get her off a couple times, you are ready to blow and so she goes to work to get you yours. Change it up!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

All these sex threads are a "little" graphic.... :rofl:


----------

